# 12 Ga. Loads for Small Game?



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Going hunting today for squirrels and Rabbits, taking my 12ga, Mossberg 500, full choke, what kind of loads are good for small game with a 12ga?


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

i switch between 6 and 8 ...


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I hunt with 6s for almost all my small game hunting. I have used 7 1/2 with success too. No need for magnum loads, low brass promo loads or target loads will do you just fine. Good luck!


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I got some #6 1oz 2 3/4 loads while getting eggs this morning. Hopefully I'll have some rabbit to eat tonight!


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

kccaro said:


> Going hunting today for squirrels and Rabbits, taking my 12ga, Mossberg 500, full choke, what kind of loads are good for small game with a 12ga?


If you're using a full choke, I think I would use some smaller shot or you might not have any rabbit meat left to eat tonight :lol:


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Guess it doesn't matter what size or kind of shot you buy, it there aren't any squirrels or rabbits to shoot, you can't miss! 

We didn't see anything, but I went back to check my trail cam and shot a red squirrel. Didn't have any problems, one shot one kill, (my mossberg 500 12ga misfired, but what else is new) I just aimed a little bit in front of it, and BLAMO, had it been a rabbit I would have had something to eat. But that's all we saw, one red squirrel.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Red squirrels, while small, are very good to eat.


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

skip the full choke! Unless you like a high lead diet! Every red squirrel I meet has a price on its head aswell!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If it's a fixed full choke, obviously you can't do much about that. But you can help yourself by getting lighter loads. 12 ga are commonly available with #71/2 7/8 oz of shot instead of the 1oz loads.


----------



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

Low Brass 4-5 shot


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

one good idea is watch around for a nice little used 20ga. pump.so much lighter to carry and you won't find any difference in how dead the squrriels and rabbits are.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

I use #6 heavy loads when there are leaves on the trees. It pushes the shot through the branches and leaves and for longer distances. I use a 22 when there are no leaves.


----------

